# Netflix Android app adds support for Honeycomb tablets



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Honeycomb tablet owners have already been able to use Netflix unofficially thanks to some .APKs that have been floating about, but the company has now finally updated the app with some official support for Android 3.x tablets beyond those that shipped with it pre-installed. What's more, the latest version of the app also brings with it support for Netflix users in Canada and Latin America, who can likewise enjoy some some streaming video on both their Android phones and tablets without the need for a workaround. Hit the Android Market link below to send the app straight to your device."

Story Here


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Netflix and it's about time!



Athlon646464 said:


> "Honeycomb tablet owners have already been able to use Netflix unofficially thanks to some .APKs that have been floating about, but the company has now finally updated the app with some official support for Android 3.x tablets beyond those that shipped with it pre-installed. What's more, the latest version of the app also brings with it support for Netflix users in Canada and Latin America, who can likewise enjoy some some streaming video on both their Android phones and tablets without the need for a workaround. Hit the Android Market link below to send the app straight to your device."
> 
> Story Here


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting, I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It even got updated again this past weekend...works fine here.


----------

